# Ventless MES 30 Mod Question



## Mastercaster (Jan 17, 2018)

I have a ventless digital MES 30 that I would like to set up for small batch sausage/sticks/jerky smoking. My current plan is to add an adjustable vent in top left of the unit and to either add an adj vent where the chip loader tube is on bottom right side or just pull the chip loader tube out as needed for airflow. For smoke, I want to use the AMNPS inside of the unit. I plan to never use the chip loader again. I’ll do the MB mod if I have to but prefer to keep everything self-contained.i would greatly appreciate any thoughts or suggestions. TIA


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 17, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## dr k (Jan 17, 2018)

Mastercaster said:


> I have a ventless digital MES 30 that I would like to set up for small batch sausage/sticks/jerky smoking. My current plan is to add an adjustable vent in top left of the unit and to either add an adj vent where the chip loader tube is on bottom right side or just pull the chip loader tube out as needed for airflow. For smoke, I want to use the AMNPS inside of the unit. I plan to never use the chip loader again. I’ll do the MB mod if I have to but prefer to keep everything self-contained.i would greatly appreciate any thoughts or suggestions. TIA


I don't understand ventless digital MES 30.


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 17, 2018)

It should have vent on top or if it’s a gen 2 modal it may be on the left on the side   That should be all the vent u need  as far as the chip loader goes probably need to leave it in other wise if u use an Amnps tray the pellets may burn to fast. Just push it all the way in or if u need to pull it out about an inche. That what I do and I can burn a tray of pellets for hours


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 17, 2018)

It was an impulse buy on a trip to Bass Pro in 2005. I didn’t know what I didn’t know. I tried to use it a couple of times but everything tasted like a telephone pole.


----------



## dr k (Jan 17, 2018)

Any pics of your smoker to put up?


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 17, 2018)

dr k said:


> I don't understand ventless digital MES 30.





hank2000 said:


> It should have vent on top or if it’s a gen 2 modal it may be on the left on the side   That should be all the vent u need  as far as the chip loader goes probably need to leave it in other wise if u use an Amnps tray the pellets may burn to fast. Just push it all the way in or if u need to pull it out about an inche. That what I do and I can burn a tray of pellets for hours




I know. It’s rare, like the Dodo bird. It ain’t got a vent. Hank2000-I figured putting an adjustable vent where the chip tube hole is would give me simpler control but I smell what you’re cooking.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2018)

Mastercaster said:


> It was an impulse buy on a trip to Bass Pro in 2005. I didn’t know what I didn’t know. I tried to use it a couple of times but everything tasted like a telephone pole.



I can imagine. Without a vent, it sounds like a creosote machine. No smoke circulation.
All my various smokers have leaked, or had intentional vents.


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 17, 2018)

So you make a habit out of tasting telephone poles? I did some internet searching for MES parts and found a place that sells the replacement vent parts. My plan was to use a 3" duct cap with the 2.5" MES vent to make an adjustable vent opening where the chip loader goes to be able to control air flow to the AMNPS tray. I gave up the idea and just did the mailbox mod.

Here's a link to the site I was checking out, they don't have everything but you might find something that will work.
https://www.appliancefactoryparts.c...zV7QnGZpmPQvBkQygMOSaST2U5XbTmpBoClzMQAvD_BwE


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 17, 2018)

https://www.appliancefactoryparts.com/search/part/2086431/210412/

https://www.appliancefactoryparts.com/search/part/1048236/210794/


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 17, 2018)

dr k said:


> Any pics of your smoker to put up?


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 17, 2018)

muddydogs said:


> So you make a habit out of tasting telephone poles? I did some internet searching for MES parts and found a place that sells the replacement vent parts. My plan was to use a 3" duct cap with the 2.5" MES vent to make an adjustable vent opening where the chip loader goes to be able to control air flow to the AMNPS tray. I gave up the idea and just did the mailbox mod.
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the site I was checking out, they don't have everything but you might find something that will work.
> https://www.appliancefactoryparts.c...zV7QnGZpmPQvBkQygMOSaST2U5XbTmpBoClzMQAvD_BwE



Thanks for the links. I’ve been looking at using a couple of these 4” pinwheels...


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 17, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I can imagine. Without a vent, it sounds like a creosote machine. No smoke circulation.
> All my various smokers have leaked, or had intentional vents.



You ain’t kidding!


----------



## tropics (Jan 17, 2018)

I have never used my chip loader in my new MES 40
I did use it in my gen #2 for the first smoke or 2 then made the MB 
Now I just use the AMNPS with binder clips on the bottom bars





Richie


----------



## azbohunter (Jan 17, 2018)

I have a friend who found a really good deal at Cabelas a while back, a analog MES with no external chip loader, you have to open the door to load it, and no vent??? I is going to drill a hole in the top and side and add a mail box mod, LOL, it would have to be a really good deal!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 17, 2018)

Dang... can't believe there are no slotted areas or anything on back.. hmm..


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 17, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Dang... can't believe there are no slotted areas or anything on back.. hmm..



I fired it up to burn it out last weekend and the only smoke that comes out of it is between the door seals.


----------



## dr k (Jan 17, 2018)

Incredible! No top vent.  Do you still have the manual?  It's like MB skipped a step by accident and shipped it.  I'd be interested in what MB says on operating this one.  Add a chip every fifteen minutes.


----------



## tropics (Jan 17, 2018)

Mastercaster said:


> I fired it up to burn it out last weekend and the only smoke that comes out of it is between the door seals.


Any pics of the smoker?
Richie


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2018)

dr k said:


> Incredible! No top vent.  Do you still have the manual?  It's like MB skipped a step by accident and shipped it.  I'd be interested in what MB says on operating this one.  Add a chip every fifteen minutes.



... by opening the door.
Thar's the vent! LOL!

I wonder if the vent was suppose to be under the panel the Digital is on.
Seems like a bad place to let heat out. But it's shaped like a vent.

Maybe the vent guy was off sick that day...


----------



## dr k (Jan 17, 2018)

Does this smoker have a plate with a model and serial number?


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 17, 2018)

tropics said:


> Any pics of the smoker?
> Richie



Richie-See post 11 above.



dr k said:


> Incredible! No top vent.  Do you still have the manual?  It's like MB skipped a step by accident and shipped it.  I'd be interested in what MB says on operating this one.  Add a chip every fifteen minutes.



Nope. Unfortunately I’ve lost the manual.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2018)

Mastercaster said:


> View attachment 350638




Yup---That's an oldie!!
No top vent back in 2005.
That was 4 years before I bought my first MES.
I know what you mean about wanting to go without any kind of mailbox. All 3 of mine have been working fine without one, and the AMNPS works great right inside any of MES units.
All you need is a decent adjustable top vent like you mentioned.
Make sure you put it close to the back "Left" corner of the top. Don't put it in the top right, like Masterbuilt used to do with all the Generation #1 units.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Jan 17, 2018)

That is an oldie,I agree with Bear 
Richie


----------



## dr k (Jan 17, 2018)

I understand there was a recall on a model from July 2005-May 2006 due to fire.  I'd call MB.


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 17, 2018)

dr k said:


> Does this smoker have a plate with a model and serial number?



Kurt-Here’s the data plate...


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 17, 2018)

dr k said:


> I understand there was a recall on a model from July 2005-May 2006 due to fire.  I'd call MB.




Yes, I saw that online today. Said they offered a repair kit.


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 17, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Yup---That's an oldie!!
> No top vent back in 2005.
> That was 4 years before I bought my first MES.
> I know what you mean about wanting to go without any kind of mailbox. All 3 of mine have been working fine without one, and the AMNPS works great right inside any of MES units.
> ...




Thanks Bear. I’ll do that. Glad to hear that your AMNPS is able to breathe.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2018)

Mastercaster said:


> Thanks Bear. I’ll do that. Glad to hear that your AMNPS is able to breathe.




I haven't seen the inside of any 2005 models, but if it has the two support rods going from the left side of the chip burner assembly to the left interior wall, on those support rods is a good place for the AMNPS. if need be a couple small holes below the AMNPS in the wall or the floor would solve any air flow needed. The top vent in the top left should do the drawing.


Bear


----------



## dr k (Jan 17, 2018)

You have ESQ30B (B for black exterior.)  ESQ30S (S for stainless steel exterior.)  Embers would fly out when the door was opened, creating a safety and property concern.  No injuries but two smokers were destroyed from fire due to this problem.  MB made 10,700 of these.  Give 'em a call telling them your firing it up again and see what they say.  At this point they maybe done with this unit but if it still works then a recall is a recall.


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 17, 2018)

dr k said:


> You have ESQ30B (B for black exterior.)  ESQ30S (S for stainless steel exterior.)  Embers would fly out when the door was opened, creating a safety and property concern.  No injuries but two smokers were destroyed from fire due to this problem.  MB made 10,700 of these.  Give 'em a call telling them your firing it up again and see what they say.  At this point they maybe done with this unit but if it still works then a recall is a recall.



I’m going to call them and see what they say. I’m sure my sales receipt is long gone, but worth a try.


----------



## dr k (Jan 17, 2018)

The recall is on the model and date your plate shows.  If you send them these pics they may have you cut the cord and take a pic showing it's rendered unuseable and send you a new one like they did me.  They still make ventless Mes.  Your controller looks melted and they need to know.  If the smoker operates. they have to honor the recall fix or better.


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 17, 2018)

dr k said:


> The recall is on the model and date your plate shows.  If you send them these pics they may have you cut the cord and take a pic showing it's rendered unuseable and send you a new one like they did me.  They still make ventless Mes.  Your controller looks melted and they need to know.  If the smoker operates. they have to honor the recall fix or better.



I ran the unit at 275* for 4 hrs last weekend doing a burnout. Ran fine. I don’t know how the controller got melted but it was like that before I ran it the other day. I give MB a shot before I start hacking into it.


----------



## azbohunter (Jan 17, 2018)

following


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2018)

Mastercaster said:


> I ran the unit at 275* for 4 hrs last weekend doing a burnout. Ran fine. I don’t know how the controller got melted but it was like that before I ran it the other day. I give MB a shot before I start hacking into it.




Like kurt said, they might have you cut the cord & send you a new one after they see the pics of the cut cord & the model number. You got nothing to lose by calling them. Good Luck!!

However I wouldn't worry about flying embers if you use an AMNPS.
And that melt on the control box looks like something hot was set against it.

Bear


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 17, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Like kurt said, they might have you cut the cord & send you a new one after they see the pics of the cut cord & the model number. You got nothing to lose by calling them. Good Luck!!
> 
> However I wouldn't worry about flying embers if you use an AMNPS.
> And that melt on the control box looks like something hot was set against it.
> ...




I agree Bear. I don’t think the melting was from an overheated cabinet.

I really appreciate everyone’s input. I’ll update as needed. Thanks.


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 17, 2018)

Yeah they missed that one for sure.


----------



## Stasher1 (Jan 17, 2018)

No expert here, but I think a hole-saw and a 4" vent assembly from Amazon (or other vendor) would solve the problem for less than $25.

If Masterbuilt doesn't want to help you (or even if they do), I think it would be a waste to leave it in its current configuration.


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 17, 2018)

Stasher1 said:


> No expert here, but I think a hole-saw and a 4" vent assembly from Amazon (or other vendor) would solve the problem for less than $25.
> 
> If Masterbuilt doesn't want to help you (or even if they do), I think it would be a waste to leave it in its current configuration.



Yes, it’s definitely getting a top vent.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2018)

Mastercaster said:


> Yes, it’s definitely getting a top vent.




Just make sure you put the Vent in the top left---Not Right.

I told them for years to move the vent to the top left. They finally did in the Gen #2.5, and it's the best unit of all, but they keep making the Gen #1 & Gen #2 with the vent on the right. That's the main reason the Gen #2.5 is better than the Gen #1.

Bear


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 18, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Just make sure you put the Vent in the top left---Not Right.
> 
> I told them for years to move the vent to the top left. They finally did in the Gen #2.5, and it's the best unit of all, but they keep making the Gen #1 & Gen #2 with the vent on the right. That's the main reason the Gen #2.5 is better than the Gen #1.
> 
> Bear



Bear, top left is my plan. I’ve also read where it may be better to have the vent on a vertical plane, like the upper rear left side or back panel. Something about condensation and dripping occurring if mounted on top. Your thoughts?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2018)

Mastercaster said:


> Bear, top left is my plan. I’ve also read where it may be better to have the vent on a vertical plane, like *the upper rear left side or back panel*. Something about condensation and dripping occurring if mounted on top. Your thoughts?



No Way.
The first Generation #2 had the top vent in the left side, a couple inches down from the top.
It had all kinds of Backdraft trouble. Then the newer models had them in the top, but I believe on the right.
And the right side is bad, because the heating element is on the right side too, so without a deflector, the heat wants to run up from the element, straight up the right side & out the vent.
The best place for the top vent is where they put it in the Gen #2.5, proven by the great way the Gen #2.5 works.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Jan 18, 2018)

Mastercaster said:


> Bear, top left is my plan. I’ve also read where it may be better to have the vent on a vertical plane, like the upper rear left side or back panel. Something about condensation and dripping occurring if mounted on top. Your thoughts?


The side vent should be fine but you may be positioning the smoker often so the wind doesn't blow into the smoker.  The top vent is more forgiving with wind and putting the hole on top towards the left rear corner is opposite the heating element, keeping drips off of food very well.


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 18, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> No Way.
> The first Generation #2 had the top vent in the left side, a couple inches down from the top.
> It had all kinds of Backdraft trouble. Then the newer models had them in the top, but I believe on the right.
> And the right side is bad, because the heating element is on the right side too, so without a deflector, the heat wants to run up from the element, straight up the right side & out the vent.
> ...





dr k said:


> The side vent should be fine but you may be positioning the smoker often so the wind doesn't blow into the smoker.  The top vent is more forgiving with wind and putting the hole on top towards the left rear corner is opposite the heating element, keeping drips off of food very well.




Gotcha. Top left it is.


----------



## azbohunter (Jan 18, 2018)

Not wanting to hijack this thread but wanted to share pictures of what a friend just bought a couple months ago at Cabela's. No vent, no chip loader, nothing but a door???


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2018)

azbohunter said:


> Not wanting to hijack this thread but wanted to share pictures of what a friend just bought a couple months ago at Cabela's. No vent, no chip loader, nothing but a door???
> 
> 
> Yup---Looks like an Analog.
> ...


----------



## mosparky (Jan 19, 2018)

If I remember correctly the analogs I've seen at HD do have a vent of sorts. Seemed a bit insufficient but they had a single hole, maybe 3/4 inch dia. in the top center of the back panel. Easy to overlook or misinterpret what it is.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 19, 2018)

mosparky said:


> If I remember correctly the analogs I've seen at HD do have a vent of sorts. Seemed a bit insufficient but they had a single hole, maybe 3/4 inch dia. in the top center of the back panel. Easy to overlook or misinterpret what it is.



3/4"?
I wonder if it whistles when it gets going..... :confused:


----------



## mosparky (Jan 19, 2018)

Only when you put water in the pan LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2018)

mosparky said:


> If I remember correctly the analogs I've seen at HD do have a vent of sorts. Seemed a bit insufficient but they had a single hole, maybe 3/4 inch dia. in the top center of the back panel. Easy to overlook or misinterpret what it is.




Yup---That's what it has, a single small hole in the top, just like the CookShack smoker has.
However I was talking about what it doesn't have, which is inlet holes near the bottom.
Reports are, They are needed to be drilled in to be able to use the AMNPS in the Analog.

Bear


----------

